

Facebook Brings Back (Part Of) Beacon, and No One Blinks - sharescribe
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20110126/facebook-brings-back-part-of-beacon-and-no-one-blinks/

======
pangram
So if I write "Starbucks sells burnt sludge in place of real coffee,"
Starbucks will get to advertise right by my statement?

